# The opposite perspective: Is hosting safe



## logan714 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, I've traveled my ass off in my life. Right now we've got a decent place to live. Even got an extra Cal. King Futon in the living room. We've been fairly poor, but over the years, the only time we would get something is when it was of very high quality and less than 25% of retail on it, but NOT HOT. Example, we paid $50 for our 37 inch flat panel from a student here, it wasn't hot. 

So, after taking 8 years of getting fairly decent things together set up the way we want them, is it worth the risk on some motherfucker that doesn't give a damn? 

We live in what's called "student family housing". Although, we live in the best one I could find in America. We have our own house with a yard, but there's certain little idiosyncrasies in the lease, like NO underage drinking, NO visible alcohol which means don't go in the front yard with a beer essentially, and don't take a wiz at 3am in the front yard. 

If we put up with the minor inconveniences of the idiosyncrasies of the lease, which aren't that bad for us, we're fine. We're even allowed to have guests. 

Also, we're running a household with three people in school, my wife and both my kids. I'm disabled, so I'm the housewife. 

So, what I start to think is, okay, we've got this cool scene, and fairly decent amenities for friends passing through, like they can do their laundry, get on line, etc. etc. , but one shit head could either A.) make me go back to prison, or B.) make me go back to prison and my wife and family losing their house and school .

So how does a person actually know? 

When I was on the road I never really stayed in squats I stayed outside. I spent most of my time in the southwest or California. And mostly alone. Although I have lived in Jungles during the 70's and 80's. And even in Jungles you see a mix of people. You see some that keep good camps and some that are slobs and shit where they sleep. 

So I guess it's all just a matter of respect. So, if a person is respectful....Cool. But then again, there are people who's only mission in life is to see how many substances they can ingest in a 24 hour period, and this is coming from a person who was a junkie, but I only did one shot a day and I never had to boost to do it. I have skills so I could work for my fix. 

Just rambling thoughts. Sure, I'd like to see some people, but then again I don't want to have to stick a piece in somebody's face either. 

Just two extremes.

Logan


----------



## bote (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldn't bother putting up randoms, especially if you have something to lose by it. If they are a friend or come recommended, cool, otherwise why bother? If they are worth anything, they won't have a problem figuring out some place to sleep anyway, if they can't figure that out and are reliant on others, well that's the type of irresponsible person that will ruin your scene.


----------



## logan714 (Sep 19, 2009)

yea 

but some people have made my month by taking me home for a few days ect. and said the only thing I ask is pass it on to someone when you can and i can now

logan


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 19, 2009)

well, go by gut instinct is what i say, talk with em fer a few mins at the least. If they seem sketchy in any way fuck em if ur comfortable go fer it, cuz I know Ive had a few offers like that which really did make my week. Cool of u to think like that. take care.
Capt. Ahab


----------



## logan714 (Sep 19, 2009)

Some of the best people I've met in Tucson were gutter punks from the portland crew. But then again, I knew 40ouncers one of the original gutter punks, so in conversation he'd come up and the kids would be like "you know him?" "Yeah, I've known him forever." He ODed next to the tracks in Tucson probably 9 years ago. I used to hang out with him and T-Rex. 

I'd just like a chance to return some of the Karma. 

Logan


----------

